# My first high end pens



## angboy (Sep 3, 2007)

These are pictures of the first high end pens I've made- where the materials alone cost over $100! There's a desert ironwood Statesman fountain pen and an amboyna burl Statesmen fountain pen, both with Anthony's gold nibs on them.


----------



## gketell (Sep 3, 2007)

VERY nice!
GK


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 3, 2007)

Simply Beautiful![]


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 3, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## papaturner (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome looking pens.........great craftsmanship.



Perry


----------



## Arthritis (Sep 3, 2007)

Sure wish I had skill! Great looking pens!


----------



## txbatons (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice job. Beautiful pens!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful. You should be able to sell at a profit.


----------



## angboy (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Beautiful. You should be able to sell at a profit.



I actually made these for a friend, so after he rounded up to the nearest $5 increment when I told him how much the total was (I only planned to charge the cost to me), I think I made about $3 on each pen! I'm in the big times now!!! (See why I can't make a living at pen turning?)[][]


----------



## guts (Sep 3, 2007)

Angboy,that's some very nice looking pens,great job.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 3, 2007)

It's about time you did some of these Angela.  They both turned out very nice, but don't give your work away, it's too good for that.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 3, 2007)

Very very well done. They're beautiful and I'm sure they'll be treasured.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 3, 2007)

Well done,Angela!they are both fine looking pens.
Their new owner should be thrilled.[]


----------



## fstepanski (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice!  Worth every penny []


----------



## Fred (Sep 4, 2007)

Very well done ... Congratulations on a job well done!

Maybe your frined will use them to sign the bill after taking you out for a good steak dinner! []


----------



## johncrane (Sep 4, 2007)

AA/Plus Angela! great looking pens!if your given them away l will stand in the 'Q'[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 4, 2007)

That must be a very good friend to give those away like that. It was very gracious of you. I hope the recipient acknowledges you every time he/she uses them and brings more orders.
They are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 4, 2007)

Can I be your friend, so you can make such wonderful pens for me?[]

-Peter-[]


----------



## wizical (Sep 4, 2007)

they look great, just add some exposure to the first pen and they will look better, nice work


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 5, 2007)

Great job, Angela.

I have found that you can offer the nibs as an "upgrade".  This allows the real fountain pen guys to get what they want (and they don't really flinch at $100 for a nib - shocked ME!!!).  Meanwhile, you can still sell the gorgeous pen for only $195, which makes it sound pretty affordable. (Whole package is $295, but, for the right person, that's not a lot for a pen - ask the "Mt Blanc collectors" that spend over a thousand bucks a pop, regularly!!)

Good luck, you have the product, now you just need to develop the confidence.  Spend a weekend watching Lou Metcalf - helped ME immeasurably - a public "Thank-you, Lou!!!"[][]

(I was gonna say spend a weekend with Lou, but that sounded suggestive and I KNOW how sensitive you are to those kinds of things!!)[][][]


----------



## angboy (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> Good luck, you have the product, now you just need to develop the confidence.  Spend a weekend watching Lou Metcalf - helped ME immeasurably - a public "Thank-you, Lou!!!"[][]
> 
> (I was gonna say spend a weekend with Lou, but that sounded suggestive and I KNOW how sensitive you are to those kinds of things!!)[][][]



Hhmmm... and what did you spend the weekend watching Lou do?[][]

What do you say Lou- can we spend a weekend together? [}][}]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Great job, Angela.
> 
> I have found that you can offer the nibs as an "upgrade".  This allows the real fountain pen guys to get what they want (and they don't really flinch at $100 for a nib - shocked ME!!!).  Meanwhile, you can still sell the gorgeous pen for only $195, which makes it sound pretty affordable. (Whole package is $295, but, for the right person, that's not a lot for a pen - ask the "Mt Blanc collectors" that spend over a thousand bucks a pop, regularly!!)




Ditto what Ed said,

I have done just that, I sold an Emperor like that to a FP collector in blue lapis Trustone with an Anthony nib for $500...it scared the heck out of me...but he was licking his chops for it....[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't stay out of trouble even when I don't post!  Very nice job on the pens, Angela.  By all means, come spend a weekend.  If you insist on watching, I can make sure everything has a mirror finish. And Ed, you are welcome.  Come back and visit any time.


----------

